# Jujutsu Study Group



## Tanaka (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey everyone. With the grace of my Sensei I am thinking about starting a study group in my area(My dojo is pretty distant from my location). I could just ask my Sensei, but I figured I would come here instead to keep the threads active . Is it unheard of to charge for a study group? I was thinking it would be a good idea since we would need mats and whatnot. But since this is a mere' study group I didn't know if it was a sound thing to do. Since they aren't being certified in a martial art or officially apart of a martial art school.


----------



## K-man (Jun 30, 2012)

Tanaka said:


> Hey everyone. With the grace of my Sensei I am thinking about starting a study group in my area(My dojo is pretty distant from my location). I could just ask my Sensei, but I figured I would come here instead to keep the threads active . Is it unheard of to charge for a study group? I was thinking it would be a good idea since we would need mats and whatnot. But since this is a mere' study group I didn't know if it was a sound thing to do. Since they aren't being certified in a martial art or officially apart of a martial art school.


That's pretty much what I run.  I'm not directly affiliated with anyone and I put in the same amount to cover rent and insurance as the senior guys I teach.  We have our own mats so that helps.   Really, you are setting up your own little school even if you are at the same level.  That's how we started, then others joined.  Whether you want to take on beginners, that's up to you. I charge them a bit more.  I also have some casuals who come from time to time and I charge them more again.  If they come more than 5 times a term I stop charging them as they would have been charged a term's fees by that stage.

Go for it.  You'll develop you own skills a whole lot quicker as well.     :asian:


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 30, 2012)

Tanaka said:


> Hey everyone. With the grace of my Sensei I am thinking about starting a study group in my area(My dojo is pretty distant from my location). I could just ask my Sensei, but I figured I would come here instead to keep the threads active . Is it unheard of to charge for a study group? I was thinking it would be a good idea since we would need mats and whatnot. But since this is a mere' study group I didn't know if it was a sound thing to do. Since they aren't being certified in a martial art or officially apart of a martial art school.



Hi Tanaka,

The big question is what your overheads are like, and if the other guys are willing to pay, really. Whether or not there is a fee isn't really a factor in it being a study group... all that is required for a study group is a group of willing and interested practitioners under the guidance of an authorised instructor, the rest of the circumstances are really up for the individual situation.

All the best with it! Which style of Jujutsu, out of interest?


----------



## Tanaka (Jul 3, 2012)

Chris Parker said:


> Hi Tanaka,
> 
> The big question is what your overheads are like, and if the other guys are willing to pay, really. Whether or not there is a fee isn't really a factor in it being a study group... all that is required for a study group is a group of willing and interested practitioners under the guidance of an authorised instructor, the rest of the circumstances are really up for the individual situation.
> 
> All the best with it! Which style of Jujutsu, out of interest?



Hey always good to hear from you.
The school is Akayama Ryu.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 5, 2012)

Cool, good to see you as well.

Slightly off topic, but what's your take on Akayama Ryu's claimed history? I'll preface that by stating that what I've seen of Akayama Ryu I quite like, good, dependable, solid movement and principles, and there's no claim of being a Koryu system, so there's no problems I have with the system itself, but it's history has caused some questions around the place, so I'm really just wondering what you think about it.


----------



## Tanaka (Jul 6, 2012)

Chris Parker said:


> Cool, good to see you as well.
> 
> Slightly off topic, but what's your take on Akayama Ryu's claimed history? I'll preface that by stating that what I've seen of Akayama Ryu I quite like, good, dependable, solid movement and principles, and there's no claim of being a Koryu system, so there's no problems I have with the system itself, but it's history has caused some questions around the place, so I'm really just wondering what you think about it.


I know my Sensei openly refers anyone with deep questions about the history to Toshiaki Takikawa.
I haven't really asked to talk to Toshiaki Takikawa but the information I know about him is that he works for a tractor company in Georgia(He moved to US from Japan). And his wife informed my Sensei the last time he has called to check on his condition that he is still out of training because of his injury(Knee injury I think?). I was told that Toshi is the son of the current Head(who still resides in Japan) of the Koryu that Akayama has connections with and he was an awesome Judoka. I was told that the school was a very small school. Consisting of like 20 techniques or so altogether. It's hard to really judge by training in the system. Since the school is a modern school. They have merged the Tomiki, Judo, and the Jujutsu. Not really too much concern in preserving the traditional technique rather the concern is being an effective system. The biggest thing was the permission given by the Head to claim being a branch off the previous Koryu. That's really the connection I see. My Sensei is very knowledgeable though(about Japanese history) and every so often will show us how something was traditionally done. Which looks very much like Koryu. I've also noticed that Akayama Ryu has become a bit more relaxed than it once was. But then again I think a lot of Japanese rooted arts that have become westernized have. I feel pretty comfortable in trusting my Sensei.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah, I've heard the referrals to Takikawa whenever questions come up, but that wasn't what I was asking. I'm curious as to your feelings on the claims of the arts that Akayama Ryu is based on. For example, what koryu is Akayama Ryu claiming to be a branch of? What makes you feel that what you've seen "looks very much like Koryu"? I'm not intending any disrespect towards yourself, your system, your instructor (Mark Barlow, I presume?), or anything similar, I'm just wondering if you had a take (personally) on the systems that the founder was taught, at least the names under which he was taught them.


----------



## lklawson (Jul 11, 2012)

Tanaka said:


> Is it unheard of to charge for a study group?


It's not unheard of.  When I tried it with my WMA club I had to give up as an unworkable idea.  We had no expenses to speak of so it wasn't that, it's just that people don't want to study for free.  They think that if it's free then there's no value to it.

The more you charge, the more they'll want it.

Start off your study group, charging a nominal fee, but also give "private instruction" or "private sessions" and charge a good amount for your time ($50/hour, $100/hour, whatever).  When people call you up for "private instruction," agree but also "inform" them that you're just starting a small "study group" too and that no one has enrolled in that program so they'd still get the one-on-one time but it'd be a lot cheaper for them.  If there's one thing that people like more than paying a lot for something it's getting a great bargain.

Yes, human psychology is weird.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

